# Not fried.... but not bad.



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

So I was gonna cook some T-bones on the egg today and I thought about the pompano in the freezer that I had cleaned and packed for smoking last year. "I've been trying to use up my older packs of pompano." Anyway I had recently bought some of Emeril's fish rub that I wanted to try. I melted some butter and squeezed some lime juice in the bowl. I coated the fillets with this and sprinkled on the fish rub. "I still cooked the t-bones just in case." I have never been a big fan of grilled fish , but I'm trying to eat healthier, at least every once in a while. It actually turned out pretty good !


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks real good.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

awful good. i love grilled fish.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Try'n hard diet approved! I bet those would be good in the bamboo steamer


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks guys ! I've been looking for some type of seasoning other than a heat based Cajun spice such as Tony's ,to put on my grilled fish. This is the best non Cajun one so far.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I like "Everglades" but it's easy to put too much


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Looking good from my viewpoint.
Surf-n-turf, mmmmmm!

Fired or Grilled... Hell, baked, broiled or smoked, I love fish with a good spice on it.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I'll have to give everglades a try. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Man Yeah!!!!!!!!! I'd tear into that!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Why didn't you post a picture of that steak you did for your back up plan :thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I guess that I got zoned in on my test item and forgot. Lol , but the steaks turned out awesome !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

